# Psyrocke's Ts



## Psyrocke (Sep 3, 2015)

These are my "babies" though one is a teeny tiny guy.

First my B. Cabocala as they seem to now be classified (formerly M. Cabocala):


	

		
			
		

		
	
'
Meet Skell^

And this teeny lil one:


^Meet Ninhursag (B. Vagans). Already so exploratory and active even though she JUST got to her new home.


----------



## MarkmD (Sep 3, 2015)

Nice T's and good choices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Psyrocke (Sep 3, 2015)

The B. Vagans was a surprise actually. Freebie from my Cabocala purchase. Since getting here, Skell has remained in his hide, not burrowed just in the pumpkin. Hey, means I can still see him so I'm good with this arrangement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Psyrocke (Sep 6, 2015)

Skell loves his pumpkin. He's in there all the time



Ninhursag is a very good eater (thats the whole butt of a prekilled cricket gone)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Psyrocke (Sep 8, 2015)

Skell finally ate! I mean I knew he'd be fine but he pounced right on the cricket who thought the pumpkin would be a swell hiding place

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Psyrocke (Sep 10, 2015)

Update on my guys. Earlier Skell was out, kinda, more so than usual, grabbed my phone and he knew before I made it back up the stores, so snapped him at his retreated/face away


Here's his ventral side (which makes me think he is actually a she but we will see when he molts):



And heres the big butted Ninhursag:


----------



## Psyrocke (Sep 13, 2015)

Skell made a rare appearance the other night:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Psyrocke (Sep 14, 2015)

Skell was chillen when I came home:



Another angle:



And lil Ninhursag:



And a close up but blurry (unfortunately iPhone is my only camera right now and im stuck with a 4):

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Psyrocke (Sep 14, 2015)

noms: 



lil bebeh:


----------



## Psyrocke (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Psyrocke (Sep 17, 2015)

Last pic for the evening. Soon a third will join the party!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Psyrocke (Sep 20, 2015)

B. cabocla



B. vagans


----------



## Psyrocke (Sep 22, 2015)

Someone new it was/wanted dinner:



Meet the abdomen (now if I look really hard I can see that and 1 leg) of my newest addition (as of yet unnamed-between Khan and Rajah), a Tapinauchenius sp Colombia:



Made an appearance:


----------



## Psyrocke (Sep 24, 2015)

Say hello to more of Rajah, the Tapinauchenius sp. Colombia. And while he's eaing too:


----------



## Psyrocke (Sep 28, 2015)

Let's play "I Spy", I spy a _ Tapinauchenius sp Colombia_


Can you see it too?

Big booty beauty:



Lil bebeh, big name:


----------



## Psyrocke (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Psyrocke (Oct 15, 2015)

Someone's been super busy:






And updates on the othr two:



Ok, just the one. I have no super recent pic of the B. cabocla just [video=youtube;zeVtb70uM_8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeVtb70uM_8[/video]


----------



## Psyrocke (Nov 19, 2015)

Meet the latest additions (as of about 2 weeks ago). A E. murinus I have named Jack (get it anyone?). He hasn't eaten yet, but is still feisty and active, and looks rather freshly molted (less so than when I first received him) but at first I figured he was just being picky but he hasn't eaten any meal options I've given him to date:



And a Phormictopus sp South Hispaniola named Venom. He has proven a good eater and hunter. Ate the day he came, and then was given a meal which escaped, but then when given another meal found the original one and so ate the fatter of the two.


----------



## Psyrocke (Jan 7, 2016)

Unfortnately, I lost Jack but Venom and everyone else is doing excellent. In fact, Rajah the T. sp colombia just molted last night. First 2 pics are post molt and the last is what was left of her exo.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 ,


----------



## Psyrocke (Feb 17, 2016)

New addition! Meet as of yet unnamed, my new Tapinauchenius sp Caribbean Diamond:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Psyrocke (Feb 17, 2016)

some better pics

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Psyrocke (Feb 20, 2016)

C. olivaceum (unnamed) trying to hide


H. gabonensis, Anksang, taking a drink/bath.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 K. brunnipes burrow entrance of one. 2 are unnamed. I don't plan to keep all 3 this way long, but as they are in a sandwich storage container and each 1/8" with plenty of sub, moss and hiding spots they will be good for the next molt or two.


----------



## PinkyDinky (Feb 20, 2016)

Psyrocke said:


> View attachment 138781
> 
> Skell finally ate! I mean I knew he'd be fine but he pounced right on the cricket who thought the pumpkin would be a swell hiding place


Skell and his hideaway are so adorable! 

How could anyone not love a little guy like that? <3


----------



## Psyrocke (Feb 20, 2016)

PinkyDinky said:


> Skell and his hideaway are so adorable!
> 
> How could anyone not love a little guy like that? <3


They really are. This morning I caught him webbing it up and making a bit of a dirt door earlier this week. Looks like he's getting ready to seal in for a molt..finally haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

